

Announcing the William Zola Outstanding Contributor Award - francesca
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/99566492653/announcing-the-william-zola-outstanding-contributor

======
arkham
Having had the pleasure to know and work with William, I think he would be
chuffed with the existence of the award, though probably a little embarrassed
to have it named after him which only makes it more appropriate.

It's a perfect tribute to him and I can't wait to see who wins the first one
:)

